# firefox  flash  youtube geht nicht

## artbody

Hy an alle

Also irgendwie hab ich hier ein sehr seltsames Problem

Firefox, adobe-flash Youtube 

direkt geht nicht, insofern, dass zwar das Flashsymbol auf schwarzem Hintergrund erscheint, sich aber nicht anklicken läßt, also auch kein Film gestartet werden kann.  :Embarassed: 

indirekt, also irgendwo.com eingebettet geht es aber   :Question: 

andere Flashvidios z.b. auf facebock laufen

Fehlermeldungen im Xterm-fenster KEINE

Adblock ist deaktiviert,  Skripte alle erlaubt ...  also an sowas liegt es nicht.

witziger Weise hab ich das Problem nicht nur auf einem Rechner, sondern gleich auf mehreren

1mal Gentoo und 3 mal auf Sabayon (alle mit neuestem update)

Seamonkey spielt Flash auch auf youtube direkt , richtig und überall.   :Surprised: 

hat jemand eine Idee an was das hängen konnte   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Flash macht schon so lange probleme, einfach wegschmeißen und auf HTML 5 umstellen:

https://www.youtube.com/html5?gl=DE&hl=de  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Geht mal in die Einstellungen, Youtube verwendet defaultmäßig kein Flash mehr sondern html5. Also du solltest dann in den Einstellungen von Youtube wieder Flash aktivieren, oder firefox mit dem Flag gstreamer übersetzen. Für bestimmte Sachen werden externe Codecs gebraucht. Meine so etwas mal gelesen zu haben.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ist im Firefox das Flash-Addon so eingestellt, dass es immer aktiviert ist ?

dann per NOSCRIPT und ADBLOCK youtube.com freigeben oder  temporär deaktivieren - so sollte es (hoffentlich) gehen (?)

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nur mal eine Frage:

Warum wollt Ihr unbedingt youtube per flash verwenden, wenn es schon lange nicht mehr notwendig ist sich nur für ein paar Filmchen dieses riesen Sicherheitsloch auf die Platte zu schrauben?

----------

## schmidicom

@Yamakuzure

Es gibt auch auf Youtube noch Videos die sich nur mit Flash ansehen lassen, wenn gleich es inzwischen wohl nur noch sehr wenige sein dürften. Und andere verwenden ebenfalls noch (entgegen jeglicher Vernunft) Flash, bestes/schlimmstes Beispiel ist da http://www.viva-radio.com/

----------

## Josef.95

Sollte normal problemlos funktionieren - hier tut es das.

Schau mal ob das leeren des Caches im ~/.adobe/Flash_Player/ eventuell hilft.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure
> 
> Es gibt auch auf Youtube noch Videos die sich nur mit Flash ansehen lassen, wenn gleich es inzwischen wohl nur noch sehr wenige sein dürften. Und andere verwenden ebenfalls noch (entgegen jeglicher Vernunft) Flash, bestes/schlimmstes Beispiel ist da http://www.viva-radio.com/

 Also ich habe auf youtube noch nichts gefunden, für das Flash "heutzutage!" notwendig ist. Und für viva-radio gibt es VIVA-VIVA-VIVA (viva-radio.com without the flash).

Aber Spaß beiseite: Wenn man darauf angewisen ist, Flash-only-Seiten zu verwenden, führt natürlich kein Weg daran vorbei. Ich hatte halt nur den Eindruck es ginge ausschließlich um youtube.

----------

## slick

Weil es aktuell zum Thema passt: Youtube setzt standardmäßig auf HTML5 Allerdings muss es wohl (noch) der passende Browser sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Die Wiedergabe per HTML-5 nutzt Youtube künftig als Default bei Chrome, [...] oder aktuellen Beta-Versionen von Firefox.

 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *slick wrote:*   

> Weil es aktuell zum Thema passt: Youtube setzt standardmäßig auf HTML5 Allerdings muss es wohl (noch) der passende Browser sein.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Die Wiedergabe per HTML-5 nutzt Youtube künftig als Default bei Chrome, [...] oder aktuellen Beta-Versionen von Firefox. 

 YouTube verzichtet ab Firefox 33 auf den Flash Player  :Wink: 

----------

